# No Brake Pedal 2004 GMC Safari Van



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Did you bench bleed the new master cylinder before installing it?


----------



## tvlfleming (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes bleed the master. Since then have bleed all wheels and got pedal. All good!!


----------

